# 162nd Annual Grand Communication



## freemasonpha (Oct 31, 2017)

I've posted some pictures taken during the 162nd Annual Grand Communication (Province of Ontario & Jurisdiction) if you folks are interested.


https://www.facebook.com/pg/st.johns.lodge.no.9/photos/?tab=album&album_id=364956500630864


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Nov 5, 2017)

freemasonpha said:


> I've posted some pictures taken during the 162nd Annual Grand Communication (Province of Ontario & Jurisdiction) if you folks are interested.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/st.johns.lodge.no.9/photos/?tab=album&album_id=364956500630864


Nice!

Sent from my SM-T377P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 6, 2017)

Cool! Looks like everyone was having a good time.


----------

